# Older dog hates puppies.... About to get a puppy...



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

So I have a 21 month old GSD (Midas) who was attacked by another dog when he was a several months old. After that, he was very dog reactive. I hired a behaviorist and now we're able to go to the dog park and I just have to keep an eye on him. Mostly because of the OTHER dogs, but every now and then there will be a puppy under the age of 4 months and he pretty much hates 80% of the puppies he meets under that age. He has never actually injured a puppy, but he charges at them, growling and hackles up and if he is off leash, he will open his mouth on them like he's going to bite them, but never has (he has only had this opportunity twice though). Unfortunately, I am in nursing school so our training has been pretty sparse in regards to what the behaviorist set up for us, but the changes have been very noticeable. If I had spent more time on it, I'm sure this wouldn't be as bad. 

Anyways, I am putting a deposit down on a puppy tomorrow (yay!). It will be another male GSD, 8 weeks old. I am afraid that Midas will harm the little guy and I am curious to know if there are any good techniques besides the whole neutral environment thing to help get them used to each other? He kinda does better with meeting new puppies if someone holds the puppy in their arms and he can sniff their bottoms, but it's only so-so. I know he will adore this pup after it's 4-5 months old, but until then.... whew. Some puppies he is fine with if they leave him alone, but that never happens lol. Other times, he just snaps at them when they jump on him and chew on him. 

Does anyone else know what I am going through or have any insight? Or any training techniques to get him to do better around puppies? Thanks!

**Edit - he went from not being able to look at ANY dog from 50 yards away without hackles up, barking, growling, and air snapping, to only not liking puppies but liking any other dog really.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Unfortunately, I am in nursing school so our training has been pretty sparse in regards to what the behaviorist set up for us,


Well...pardon me for asking, but are you really sure this is the time to get another puppy?
I'd work on your current dog and his issues if it was me, before bringing in another puppy.
Also dog parks can be horrendous for reactive dogs. 
One bad encounter can blow your dog's entire psyche as you've seen.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I would seriously reconsider getting a 2nd puppy if your first dog isn't getting the training he needs because you've been too busy. Adding a 2nd dog when your 1st dog isn't at the level he needs to be is going to be problematic for you and not fair to Midas or the 2nd pup.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

See, that's his only real issue. The next 3 months are going to be the best times for me to get a puppy with my schedule. I am about to graduate in May and then as an RN I will be working 12 hour shifts and so potty training will be worse then.
The puppies won't be ready to ship until Jan. 20th and it's winter break for me so I am going to work with him because I only got to do reactivity stuff about 1x a month for the last 8 months or so because my life got hectic with a divorce/working/school/moving. But in the 2 months before all that, we worked about 3-4x a week and he made such great progress. Long story still long, I have time to work a lot with him now and that's why I wanted some input on getting a dog to like puppies. Now that I think about it, even when he was a puppy he hated being around puppies. He never wanted to play in our puppy groups, he just wanted to lay with the older dogs.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

When we did our training, I did make the mistake of not working him around puppies. I am so overly cautious that he would cause any kind of injury to them so I avoided them like the plague. He loves small breed puppies, or any small dog for that matter.

So do I just do the exact same thing we did with older dogs? Should I have someone hold the puppy? That's one of the few situations that I don't know if I can hold back my fears/anxiety which I am sure he can sense. After winter break I will also have more time do to it being the last semester & I can bring the puppy to work with me... and having a stable home finally and no divorce issues.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Why do you need a 2nd puppy right this minute? Why not next year? Or a few years down the road when your life has settled down? You sound like you have a lot on your plate right now. Just because you have time now because it's winter break to potty train a puppy doesn't mean you should get another dog now. I'm sure you understand there's more to puppies then just potty training... socialization, exercise, training, etc all comes with a 2nd dog in addition to the exercise and training needs of Midas. You obviously don't have enough time to even work with your 1st dog's behavior issue towards puppies, how will you have enough time for TWO dogs?  

I can totally understand the puppy fever, heck, two of my coworkers just got 3 new puppies between them! Gives me the itch so bad; but I know that now is NOT a good time both financially and time-wise. The dogs I have already need more training before I can think about a third dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't understand why you would want a puppy, when your current dog hates puppies. With as little time as you have right now, you can't even give your current dog the time and training he needs. What makes you think getting a puppy is a good idea? And why another male? IMO, you are setting yourself up for failure.

And what breeder is willing to sell a puppy to someone in your situation?


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Verivus, I do understand he has this issue. I know my post is kind of all over the place. I moved into my new place in August and have settled down and so that dramatic part of my life is over with. Also, the hard part of my nursing school is over thank goodness. I will, from now on, have much more time to dedicate to training. We've been doing a lot of training indoors and at stores, but working on his dog reactivity usually takes several hours and there really aren't too many puppies around so that part was never worked on. He really, really enjoys the dog park now and each time we go I see a big progress. He went from hating all dogs, to sniffing and being around them, to now actually playing with new dogs. He has never shown any aggression to older dogs at the park. 

Not only did I make the mistake of avoiding puppies for their safety, but I figured I don't run into too many puppies and he only has an issue if they jump on him, so it shouldn't be the main focus of our training. I don't want it to come off as if we don't train, go for walks, or make public appearances. It's just that one specific thing. 

Like I said though, it's not all puppies, just many of them. He's loved all my friend's GSD puppies (she breeds them), loved the puppy who stayed a week at my house, etc. It's just if we go to PetSmart and he goes to sniff a pup, they then jump on him and go for those big ole ears, and he growls and overly corrects them. Nobody has helped give me an answer on training techniques for this issue  I appreciate all of the responses though.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

You said you had seen a behaviorist in your original post. There is nothing I can really contribute that would be more useful then what a behaviorist has discussed with you. You said yourself that you noticed changes following the behaviorist's advice. My advice would be to continue working with the behaviorist. That's going to help you more then any dog forum.

Honestly, I don't think you understand the point I've been trying to make. As a newbie RN I think you're life is going to become more hectic as you adjust to full time work.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

stephanie.jackson said:


> So I have a 21 month old GSD (Midas) who was attacked by another dog when he was a several months old. After that, he was very dog reactive. I hired a behaviorist and now we're able to go to the dog park and I just have to keep an eye on him. Mostly because of the OTHER dogs, but every now and then there will be a puppy under the age of 4 months and he pretty much hates 80% of the puppies he meets under that age. He has never actually injured a puppy, but he charges at them, growling and hackles up and if he is off leash, he will open his mouth on them like he's going to bite them, but never has (he has only had this opportunity twice though). Unfortunately, I am in nursing school so our training has been pretty sparse in regards to what the behaviorist set up for us, but the changes have been very noticeable. If I had spent more time on it, I'm sure this wouldn't be as bad.
> 
> Anyways, I am putting a deposit down on a puppy tomorrow (yay!). It will be another male GSD, 8 weeks old. I am afraid that Midas will harm the little guy and I am curious to know if there are any good techniques besides the whole neutral environment thing to help get them used to each other? He kinda does better with meeting new puppies if someone holds the puppy in their arms and he can sniff their bottoms, but it's only so-so. I know he will adore this pup after it's 4-5 months old, but until then.... whew. Some puppies he is fine with if they leave him alone, but that never happens lol. Other times, he just snaps at them when they jump on him and chew on him.
> 
> ...


 
If this is the case, then what is the problem?


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, the changes were made in about a week. Then after a month, he began playing with the dogs.

I just didn't know if I should use the same method with a puppy. I want to make sure during our training, he doesn't harm a puppy. I do not know for sure if he will or not.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Codmaster, the problem is that he has a very hard time tolerating a puppy that is 4 months or younger. He very much so prefers an older dog.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

stephanie.jackson said:


> Yes, the changes were made in about a week. Then after a month, he began playing with the dogs.
> 
> I just didn't know if I should use the same method with a puppy. I want to make sure during our training, he doesn't harm a puppy. I do not know for sure if he will or not.


Thats a question you should be asking your behaviorist. We don't know what method you're talking about, so we can't say either way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is reactive towards pups. you're going to be working
12 hour shifts. you didn't follow through with training your
dog. no puppy for you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gosh, this would be taking in so much. I can't see why. I would devote all my time to working with the dog I already have.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will add to the others........this sounds like a bad idea.

If you go through with it, I had one female I did not trust when I brought Beau home. I kept him away from her crate and let her approach his crate with him in it. I did not let them meet until she progressed to a stage of coming into my office (where I kept his crate) and she curled up and would sleep next to him-this took a few weeks (my old male who had no issues was ready to meet him the first day)

Big difference though. I WORK from home 8 hours a day. I could not even begin to imagine bringing a new puppy in were I in your situation.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Like everyone else, I say that this is a horrible time for you to bring in a new puppy. First because your life is changing so rapidly and second because of the current dog.

If, however, you are set on bringing in the new puppy, than I suggest and STONGLY recommend that you commit yourself to a routine of crating and rotating your dogs *for life*. Invest in strong baby gates so that you can allow the dogs to see one another, but not have the chance for fights. Never leave them together when you are not immediately supervising. Crates will be a must for both dogs. 

I have a seven month old GSD puppy and she plays with my other dogs by jumping on them and mouthing them. I supervise all interactions and only let her play with my two most tolerant neutered males. My most recent foster German Shepherd was a lovely adult female GSD who just hated dogs in her face. She was not reactive or aggressive, just did not like dogs in her face or climbing on her. She and the GSD puppy could never be together and thankfully, I only had the foster dog for one week. 

Since you currently have a reactive dog, you need to be prepared for a lifetime of "management" of the interactions between the two dogs - not just for the first four months or so. A strong committment to constant training with both would also help. At this point, you just can not predict how they will get along, but you do know the behavior of the current dog. You must commit to keeping the puppy safe and to preventing any fights or altercations for the lifespan of the two dogs.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

_So I have a 21 month old GSD (Midas) who was attacked by another dog when he was a several months old. After that, he was very dog reactive._

Just be very careful that Midas doesn't end up attacking the new puppy, and the new puppy then becoming dog reactive. If you are definitely getting a new puppy can the behaviorist come and help work on introducing them? My dog trainer has introduced new dogs to Ruki and I can't believe how much more smoothly it goes when the trainer is present.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

The title made me lol. Don't get another dog yet.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Nobody has helped give me an answer on training techniques for this issue I appreciate all of the responses though.


That's because, if you asked "when I go out and drive my car 150 mph in a school zone, should I steer like this, or like that?" We'd be sitting here saying, "Um, you should not be driving 150 mph anywhere". 

Basically, you're asking us for assistance with cooking a recipe for disaster. You may as well ask us how to build a bomb in your back yard. The result will be the same.
Don't do it.
Now is not the time in your life for a puppy - it's not the time in MANY of our lives, and that's okay. 
When it's time, you'll know and we'll direct you to the right info then. 
Right now it's impossible since your current dog has so many issues, and you're an RN gone _12 hours A DAY._

If you're getting puppy 2 to keep dog 1 company, bad bad bad idea.
Better idea to take the deposit and enroll him in dog day care or hire a dog walker.


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

Well since you've heard all the "don't get the puppy" replies, should you till choose to get the pup (Human's usually do what they want regardless), I'd suggest keeping them separated while your not home. Crate the pup while your not home, in a room that's not accessible to the reactive dog, then at 4 months or a little older (going by what you said in your OP about him being fine with pups this age and older), things should work out fine. Only allow them to be around each other while you are present, holding the pup if necessary, and keep the pup with you at all times. Don't introduce them too quickly, take your time, if Midas? shows any sign of being uncomfortable, scoop the puppy up and try again from further away. Reward Midas a lot when he behave the way you want him to around the pup.

I don't really see how your really going to pull off walking them at the same time while the pup is little, (unless you walk the older dog 1st, since those will be longer, and do mini walks with the pup: a lot more work for you) another reason why this is kind of a bad idea...but that's the best I got. Good luck!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree with the others that now does not appear to be a good time to get a puppy, and this situation could be potentially very dangerous to the puppy. As a breeder, if someone came to me with a similar situation, I would turn down the sale and tell them the same thing; Wait.

If you are determined to get a puppy now, I would first be getting a female puppy instead of another male. A male and female pair is typically more likely to be successful in terms of the dogs getting along than a same sex pair. And be prepared to put in more than double the time you are putting in now when it comes to working with the dogs. You cannot let the time Midas is getting slip, or his behavior will backslide. And a puppy will require even more time to properly socialize, housebreak and train. 

Keep the two dogs separated unless you are there to supervise. And that means actively supervising. Not having them loose while you're attention is on the TV or something else. You need to watch them closely for the safety of the puppy. Also avoid taking both to into any situation where Midas may react inappropriately, even if it's directed at another dog and not the puppy, as puppies will learn a lot from modeling existing adult dogs in the home and you do not want him teaching the puppy this bad behavior.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If he is reactive to pups, "just" no injuries, you should not take him to dog parks. It only takes one huge scare for an impressionable pup to become dog reactive. 
I seriously have problems with people who think like that. It ruined a dog from me in the past, i had to manage him for the rest of his life when he encountered another dog and his dog park days were over.
So if you are responsible, work with your current dog and stick with the advice others have given you already.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Well thank you, Ageizm.

I am not an RN. I won't graduate till May 18th, then I have to find a job, so I am not currently working 12 hour shifts. I am in school for about the same amount of time as a part-time job, then I work an actual part-time job which allows me to bring my puppy with me. And like I stated earlier, I finally, for the first time in 2 years, have a LOT of time on my hands.

I thought it was understood that the dogs would be kenneled. Of course I would NEVER let a puppy out with an adult dog who may or may not like him! They would not need to be separated for life because Midas has loved every dog that walks in my home and doesn't mind any 5+ month old dog jumping on him. They will always be supervised. 

I forgot who posted it, but I like the idea of seeing how Midas reacts to the puppy through the kennel for awhile. Also, the method we ended up using to stop his dog aggression was the e collar and using something similar to Lou Castle's method. The "LAT" game didn't work, along with various other methods.

My dog is not this crazed, puppy killing machine with a world full of issues. It's my fault for not working with puppies and now it's what I need to focus on. I just wanted some insight on methods to introduce the two dogs together peacefully.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Chris Wild, thanks. I have a very strict routine when it comes to a new puppy. I have them in a kennel if I am not able to give them 100% of my attention. Now this is normally a safety/potty training thing, but still.
I have no idea if his reactivity to puppy is the initial greeting or a long-term thing because he has never reacted negatively to a puppy that came into our home. At the dog park/stores, if he starts growling or something I just walk with him away. So I have no idea how long it would even take him to adjust to the pup if he were to not like it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Very limited and supervised time. I was the one who had my snarky female separated from my new pup through a crate. Were I bringing in another pup I would have waited till she was gone. He was a working prospect and I was prepared for a life of rotating if need be. 

He also needs (and not at the dog park) exposure to very well rounded known adult dogs with excellent dog skills to teach him what is normal. 

I am convinced that part of my issue with Cyra was that Toby who was dog reacitve "taught" her some inappropriate social behavior. Toby was gone by the time I got Beau and I had Grim who is the kind of dog Turid Rugaas would use to help other dogs, the kind of dog we have used as a neutral dog in temperament tests of other dgos. He was a great mentor for Beau but I still went out of my way to expose him to other dogs I knew very well and personally. I never, not once, let Cyra and Beau have unsupervised time together. I also never let him play with a strange dog and I am very happy with the results. To me once they are out of the litter they don't need "puppy play time". So there are different schools of thought.

As is, due to a back injury for Grim, I rotate Beau and Grim. They get along well but want to play and I can't afford more injury for the old guy so any interaction between them is supervised (mainly walks together). I would rather not have to because now I have to be careful making sure they both get enough outside time, not too much crate time, and enough me time........It is a lot more work than having two dogs who can just be together.

I agree about getting a girl. I got a boy because I had a boy and a girl and I knew the boy to be stellar and the female to be snarky. I also knew that she loved older boy dogs once she got to know them but never warmed up to other girl dogs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

May I ask why you are so determined?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I understand wanting a puppy... we've all been there. However, this just doesn't seem like a good idea.

You have time NOW.. sure. But, 8 weeks-4 months is NOT the hardest months of owning a puppy... especially a working breed. In fact, all my dogs were MUCH more demanding after 5 months old. What's going to happen when you have a 6 month old waiting at home to play and run and socialize... and you're pulling 12+ hr shifts? In May, when you graduate, that will be your puppy. 

The first year is the most important in training, socialization, and bonding. You will start out with good intentions and enough time.... but end up with another issue on your hands when you start working as a full time RN. Not only will YOU have to adjust.. but now the dogs do too. It will be a little easier on your older dog, but the puppy is going to have some issues. From that, you may even end up with a whole 'nother can of worms with behavior problems from a bored puppy.

Personally, my suggestion would be to wait. Take this extra time you have and invest in your current dog. Work on his issues, work around puppies and get him comfortable with sharing his space with them. Once you've been working as an RN for a year or two and everyone in the house in acclimated to the changes (and he's better with his puppy issues)... THEN go and get your next puppy. 

Your intentions may be good... but, this could turn into a HUGE problem and a lot of heartache.... not to mention stress. Why do that to yourself AND Midas?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Of course you haven't worked around puppies...no one does. Who in the world would allow your dog around their puppy? No matter how short of a leash you have on your dog I would not train a puppy anywhere near something that barks/hackles/charges my dog.

When it comes to puppies...you just have the dog you have. I belong to a GSD club, there are people there that have dogs that love to play with puppies, others that are neuteral to puppies, and others that hate puppies. The ones that have dogs that hate puppies will let anyone with a puppy know that they shouldn't let their dog near theirs, people like me will purposely come over to others with pups so that their puppy can socialize with a full grown GSD. My dog is 2.5 years old but still believes he's 6 months old, so he'll wrestle and let any puppy climb all over him.

Just supervise their interaction. Wait until the puppy is old enough for your dog to not react to him. Easier thing to do would be to adopt an "older puppy." There are tons of breeders out there looking for homes for either returned pups or dogs that they kept back and realized wouldn't work out. Why wouldn't you look into that? Many times those dogs are housebroken, possibly have some basic training on them, and would be old enough for your dog to not react.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> your dog is reactive towards pups. you're going to be working
> 12 hour shifts. you didn't follow through with training your
> dog. no puppy for you.


Love the simple way this man phrases things.

New RN, 12 hours shifts will turn into 13 hours or more trying to write report on all your patients. Our previous dog did not like puppies, she never changed. However she did take wonderful care of some kittens. You should wait to see how your work goes first if you are lucky enough to find a job and pass nclex, then review the puppy thing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a few dogs here that cannot stand puppies.
They'll torment the puppy every chance they can, and if you stop it, they will sneak to do it.
Good luck with that - it's a good way to create a very reactive dog right within your own home, don't even have to take them to the dog park for that.

So you're going to basically have two reactive dogs on your hands.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think it's important to remember that adult dogs are magnets for puppies. Even with all of your best intentions and careful planning...the puppy is going to be drawn to your adult dog and your adult dog will either avoid till it's driven to a reaction or engage on sight. 

My adult GSD avoided our new puppy like the plague. And he is not puppy/dog reactive. He is aloof. Couldn't care less if he ever made a canine friend. Our puppy was insanely drawn to our GSD. It took every bit of my creative nature to manage the two.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Also consider commute time. Even if you get off after that 12 hrs, which is doubtful, you have the commute to and from the hospital.

Are you planning to build a kennel ( well, two, given your adult dogs unpredictable behavior) or hire a dog walker or something? A doggy door won't work since you can't leave the two alone to use the same door all day.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, I just went through something similar myself, so I will tell you what worked for me. I have a great Dane who does not like other dogs. He is my husband's dog though, and I wanted another dog of my own. The great Dane did grow up with a Pomeranian and Belgian tervuren, but they both got old and died. They were the only dogs he liked. 

We got a crate and xpen for our pup. We allowed the great Dane to meet her while she was safely in the crate. The first time he met her he growled and barked. He didn't like her one bit. We kept the puppy away from him. One thing we did though that helped was to walk them together. We live on a dirt road so my husband walked on one side and I walked with the pup on the other side. The great Dane stopped being so reactive toward the pup on these walks. He also got used to her crazy jumpy unpredictable puppy ways on walks and while she played safely in the xpen. 

It took about 2 months, but they play together every day now. The first time they started playing was while we were on a walk. They get along better than I ever thought they would now. The great Dane even allows the puppy to eat right out of his food bowl, which is something he never allowed my tervuren to do. I should note that my tervuren was male and my new pup is female. The great Dane is a male and he is much more tolerant of the little girl. He never fought with my other male, but he would have never allowed him to eat out of his food bowl. 

So if you are going to get another dog, I would suggest a female. Also be patient. The scent of the pup in the house and allowing your other dog to get used to the pup from a safe distance should help. Seeking the advice of your behaviorist would probably be very helpful too. Good luck!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

really bad idea . Did the breeder ask what your situation was , where the pup would be going home to , wonder if the dog would have the best chance to be the best that it could ? I am with this thought "As a breeder, if someone came to me with a similar situation, I would turn down the sale and tell them the same thing; Wait." 

Were they that happy to "sell" the pup?

I would say no because I would not want to sacrifice one of my dogs --- knowingly put it in harms way . Also what is happening at the pet store that you with your dog , with a known problem , and the ower of another dog , allow them to connect close enough so that your dog can over correct the other dog? That sort of reveals levels of observation and management . I would hate to see the young dog get physically harmed , and it can be serious, or loose all trust and confidence .


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree with what one of the others said, IF you are going to do this bring in a female.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

As someone who has been an RN for over 20 years, I am going to tell you that you can not guarantee WHAT shift or for how long you will be working. You will work what your unit needs you to work. Simple as that. You also have to factor in overitme (as a nurse you will not always get off on time- trust me, I know) and as a new grad PLUS being new to whatever unit you end up on, you are going to get the shifts no one else wants. 

Now, even if you do get 3 12's then you need to factor in commute time, and the fact that a 12 hour shift is usually actually around 13. 7a-7p is actually 7a-7:30p. Then add time for finishing your work before you leave. 

So that said, even if your dog wasn't reactive to puppies, I would NEVER recommend a brand new grad run out and get a puppy. You are going to need all the extra time you have to learn your job. No one, and I mean NO ONE, you work with will appreciate a new grad who doesn't finish the job and rushes out the door. You will be setting yourself up to fail right from the get go. 

Puppies are a HUGE amount of work and so is being a new grad. Don't mix the two. Get your job, learn it and become good at it and THEN worry about getting a puppy, especially since your dog is reactive and you will need extra time to train.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you should wait until you have your current dog under control. I know you say you will have enough time, but you may for a bit then it will dwindle away. I adopted a 3 yr old German Shepherd and I only work one part time job I work 6am to 2 everyday and am off two or three days out of the week, so I have plenty of time to train him and he has been a huge responsibility and am still working through some kinks. The people here are not telling you this to make you mad or feel like an inadequate dog owner they give so much good advice, because most of them are more experienced. 

When I got chief he was severely severely aggressive towards men and not really keen on meeting new people, he was super aggressive over his food, knew nothing about a leash and ran wild in the house, he didn't know what toys or bones were. He was like having a brand new puppy except huge, aggressive, and with big teeth. I also have another dog who is 17 years old he loves other dogs and adores Chief. 

Back in his younger days I would have never thought he would like any other dogs especially males since his past with the, but now he loves all dogs expecially Chief. Having an older dog that you know hates puppies if putting him through stress that he doesn't need to go through and it's not good for his health. 

You have way less time that me and having a new puppy and an aggressive older dog just isn't a good mix. Wouldn't you rather have them both get along or since you say dog 1 likes adults why don't you get an adult instead of a puppy and let your older dog meet him before you bring him home. I had my two meet before I even said yes to taking him. I didn't want either dog to be stressed, but they were almost instant friends


----------

